# Wally Frank LTD



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

I just received this estate pipe today. There's not much in the way of markings except for _Wally Frank LTD_ on the side of the shank and _Italy_ on the underside of the shank. The closest shape I can find in their on-line catalogs is #22, Prince of Wales.

The stem has a bit of oxidation and there is some gunk in the recessed areas of the rustication portion. There are small fills on one side of the bowl, but overall it looks to be in good shape.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

This might help... W-Wd -- Pipes: Logos & Markings


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I have a couple Wally Franks that I enjoy, and one that I need to get something done with. 

I bought a refurbished two dot pot that is a great smoker, but the mouthpiece has a horrible taste to it. It's not from oxidation, and I've cleaned and treated it with everything I can think of and it still tastes like a mouthful of Murphy's Oil Soap

Pipes like these are tough to nail down. Wally Frank seamed to buy pipes from every factory under the sun, and have their name stamped on it, so unless you can find your specific pipe in one of their old catalogs you may never know the age or any other information about the pipe.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

I have 2 as well. Bought the second one recently because the first one smoked so well over the last 
3 years for a shorty (WF Snorter.) It's under 4 inches but has a full sized bowl... funky little pocket pipe. 
Anyway, I've done some research in the past too on WF pipes and I couldn't have 
said it any better than Derrick.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. I cleaned up the stem last night, stripped the finish and have salt/everclear working in the bowl now. I'll poke around to see what kind of stain I've got in the garage and , hopefully, finish up the sanding tonight and get the first coat applied.


----------



## MissStabHappy (Sep 22, 2021)

_*So, I have an unopened still sealed white box of 100 count wally frank cigarillo mild Havana blend candela wrappers specially imported from Havana Cuba. However, I can not find anything whatsoever on the online about them. I know that they must not have been widely made, or distributed or I feel I would have been able to find at least something out about them....... Can anyone help me please??







*_


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Check today’s market price on sawdust


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)




----------

